# Pharmacists iPhone App



## TheStephenSmith (Jul 7, 2015)

Is there an iPhone app that anybody can recommend to help me find Pharmacists and GPs in Portugal? I have installed a couple of Portuguese app but they are not in English.


----------



## charliemoon68 (Jul 7, 2015)

Try downloading Health24 - I use it all the time and its free.

I downloaded from Google Play Store - search for 'Health24' 

think it might be available for iPhone but not 100% sure


----------



## TheStephenSmith (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks charliemoon68. I have just installed the app on my iPhone and it is called "Health24 Pro", it seems very easy to use. I have just tried it for Pharmacies around me in Faro and it is shows lots of them.

It also seems to have a lot of other interesting information about medical conditions. Thanks again.


----------

